# [2010] Its Official ... [Going to Hawaii]



## krmlaw (Oct 19, 2010)

Im officially planning our 1st trip to Hawaii. Ive been thinking about it for a few years now, but going to jump in and start searches. We have both II and RCI (a tiger in RCI, pulls DVC, and an good trader in II). 

From what I can tell, seems like we need to plan for 2 weeks. 

Looking at Summer or Fall 2012 (July/August or November/December). LO will be 3 yo. 

Lots of questions ... Which book is best to get about which island to go to?

Should we split the stay to 2 different islands?

Are there many resorts on beaches? Is this important?

Now ... to look at resorts, ugh!

Thanks!


----------



## krmlaw (Oct 19, 2010)

here is what im thinking for choices, tell me if im way off, and if you can rank which one you would stay at that would be great!

looking for nice pools, units and close to beach

And which ones I might actually grab with ongoing searches ... 

big island
HGVC at Waikola Beach Resort
Kings Land by HGVC
Bay Club at Waikola Beach
Kona Coast Resort, I or II

Kauai
Alli Kai
Lawai Beach Resort
The Cliffs Club
Point at Poipu
Any of the Wyndhams?
Marriott Kauai Beach Club
Marriott Kauai Lagoon
Marriot Waiohai Beach Club
The Westin Princeville

Maui
Kaanapali Beach Club
Marriott Ocean Club
Westin
Worldmarks?

Oahu
Grand Waikikian
HGVC at Hilton Hawaiian Village
Wydham at Waikiki Beach
Marriott Ko Olina

Now thats a list! Holy cow.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 19, 2010)

Im officially planning our 1st trip to Hawaii. Ive been thinking about it for a few years now, but going to jump in and start searches. We have both II and RCI (a tiger in RCI, pulls DVC, and an good trader in II). 

From what I can tell, seems like we need to plan for 2 weeks.  *Good idea.*

Looking at Summer or Fall 2012 (July/August or November/December). LO will be 3 yo. 

Lots of questions ... Which book is best to get about which island to go to? *The "Revealed" series from Wizard Press.*

Should we split the stay to 2 different islands?  *Matter of preference.  If I were in your situation I think I would be inclined to do two islands, being there for two weeks.  If you were only there for one week I would say one island.  We go for two weeks almost every year, and we alternate our visits between two weeks on Kauai and one week on Kauai and one week on another island.  Our favorite island after Kauai is the Big Island.  Our least favorite is probably Oahu.*

Are there many resorts on beaches? Is this important? *Maui and Kauai probably have the most resorts on beaches. As an island, Kauai has more beaches than any other island.*

Now ... to look at resorts, ugh!

Thanks!


----------



## elaine (Oct 19, 2010)

*fall is much easier*

in summer, you'll be competing with school age families---very tough.  If you can go in nov/dec, you have better choices, including hgvc with rci and marriotts with II----both are which are nearly impossible in summer.
I would go for 2 weeks and split between 2 islands. All have enough to see for a week---look for resorts with good pool, esp. zero entry for 3 yr old.


----------



## krmlaw (Oct 19, 2010)

ok, nov/dec it is. im assuming ill get 1st crack with ongoing searches, so ill put those in today. 

should i aim for the hgvc and marriotts? are they they "best" on islands?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 19, 2010)

If you want to take the 3 YO to the beach, on Kauai the best beaches would be Lydgate, Poipu, and maybe Kalapaki.  Lydgate and Poipu both have protected keiki (childrens) swimming areas.  

How that translates to resorts:

*Lydgate:* Near Kapa'a.  You don't have any Kapa'a resorts on your list.  You might think about adding some.

*Poipu:* Mariott Waiohai would be closest.  Point at Poipu is a mile or so away.

*Kalapaki:* Marriott Kauai Beach Club is right on Kalapaki beach.


----------



## krmlaw (Oct 19, 2010)

great thanks, should i request 2 beds or is the chance of getting 1 beds better this time of year?


----------



## krmlaw (Oct 19, 2010)

cant search out more than 24 months ... so im on hold for awhile.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 19, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> If you want to take the 3 YO to the beach, on Kauai the best beaches would be Lydgate, Poipu, and maybe Kalapaki.  Lydgate and Poipu both have protected keiki (childrens) swimming areas.
> 
> How that translates to resorts:
> 
> ...



Added info:

But note that there are no resorts right at Lydgate, so you would need to drive there even if you were in Kapa'a.  The distances would be about the same for getting to the keiki area at Poipu from either Point at Poipu or Lawai Beach resort.

Point at Poipu is essentially all 2-bedroom units.  That would probably be nice with the 3 YO.


----------



## krmlaw (Oct 19, 2010)

omg this is so much more complicated than exchanging into other places! haha. i never knew hawaii was so different on islands and places!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 19, 2010)

krmlaw said:


> omg this is so much more complicated than exchanging into other places! haha. i never knew hawaii was so different on islands and places!


Don't let it be overly complicated.  

Deciding among the islands is like choosing among blondes, brunettes, and redheads. There is no wrong choice.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 19, 2010)

Remember if you switch islands you have blown a day away by the time you pack, check out by 10am, drive to the airport, check your car in, go through TSA, wait for your plane, wait for your luggage, wait for your rental car, drive to resort number two.

On Maui and Kauai there is more than enough to do for two weeks.

Also try to arrange for an airline that flies direct to your destination and avoid going through Honolulu.  Flying from the East Coast you'll be trashed that first day.

We went for our first and only trip to Hawaii over 25 years ago.  We have made it at least once a year ever since.  Best year was three times but that was when the economy was good. 

You'll be back.

Sterling


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 19, 2010)

Be sure you check on the TUG reveiws for Hawaii.  The top 3 resorts are the Hiltons, the Marriotts, and the Starwood resorts, and Marriott and Starwood are not with RCI.

I always recommend Maui for a first trip - it has a nice variety of activities.  With a 2 year old, I would stick with 1 island.  You waste most of a day changing islands.

Here is a thumb nail summary-

*Oahu *- Oahu is the most populated island.  More people live on Oahu than all the other islands put together.  Honolulu is a large, bustling city and that is where almost all of the timeshares are.  There is lots to see and do there, but it's our least favorite island, because of the urban environment in Honolulu.  Yes, you can get out of Honolulu for great day trips, but we don't like to stay in a city in Hawaii.

*Maui* - Maui does not have any cities as large as Honolulu, although it does have a good size city where the airport is - Kahului.  Maui has Wal Mart, Costco, etc., but the resort areas are outside the cities and much more of a "resort" environment - rather than urban.  Most of the timeshares are in the Ka'anapali Beach/Lahaina Area.  As a bonus - you can visit the nearby islands of Molokai and Lahaina from Maui, but that may not be desirable with a 2 year in tow.

*The Big Island of Hawaii *- Hawaii is larger than all the other islands put together.  It requires a LOT of driving to do it justice - which probably isn't great with a 2 year old.  It has the active volcano and volcano park - not sure I'd take a 2 year old out to the lava flow though.  I like the Big Island, but it's not my favorite because a lot of the coastline is black lava rock - not sand.  There are very few resorts on an actual beach.

*Kauai *- Kaui is our favorite island.  It is less populated, and more laid-back, but it still has major grocery stores and discount stores.

There are 3 main resort areas - 
Poipu - dry and sunny with great beaches - my first choice in the winter/rainy season. 
Kapa'a - centrally located and nice for exploring the island.  Close to the airport and major shopping.
Princeville - Green and lush, but gets a lot of rain in the winter.  Far from major shopping.

Be aware that Nov. - March is the rainy season in Hawaii.  It's only 7 degrees cooler on Avg., but gets a lot more rain.  You want to stay in a drier area of which ever island you choose to increase your chance of having sunshine.

This is a REALLY long trip from the East Coast with a 2 year old.  Also, with a 2 year old you are going to spend the majority of your days by the beach and pool so that would be #1 on my list for accommodations.  Most for-pay Hawaii activities are $100 per person and up, and are not designed for 2 year olds, so the pool and beach will be your major entertainment.  Nothing wrong with that, but it's a long way to go to sit on the beach.  If it were me, I would wait until your child is older.  You can sit on the beach on the East Coast for a lot less money and a shorter trip.  YMMV


----------



## krmlaw (Oct 19, 2010)

yeah the trip over ... we have been going back and forth about it b/c we do love the caribbean and florida as well. 

im thinking we will break it up a bit, and fly to phoenix, stay a night or 2, then fly the rest of the way.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Oct 19, 2010)

I would focus on Marriott's Waiohai for your Kauai stay.  If you have a decent Interval trader, getting it shouldn't be a problem in early December (if you have a Marriott to trade, it should be a slam dunk).

The Waiohai units are all dedicated two bedroom units.  It is very highly rated by Tuggers.  The Waiohai is directly on the beach, unlike the Point at Poipu.

You are unlikely to get a two bedroom at Marriott's Kauai Beach Club.  It is on the beach, although more of a protected bay with little surf (better for small kids, but you're not letting your three year old in the water alone anyway).  KBC has a high rise hotel feel (it is a converted hotel; portions are still a hotel) as contrasted to the Waiohai which is four stories and resort-like.

As others have said, Princeville can be very wet in the winter (and the beaches will have high surf).  Kapa'a weather is better than Princeville, but not as good as Poipu that time of year.

I agree with Steve on the "Revealed" series.  

Splitting your trip between two islands makes sense, but only because you are staying for two weeks.  I would pick Maui for the second island because early December is the beginning of whale season and the west side of Maui (where the resorts are located) is excellent for that.


----------



## krmlaw (Oct 19, 2010)

yes, i can see marriotts with my II trader. as soon as i can search, im going to put in an ongoing for marriotts in II and HGVC in RCI. hopefully Ill nab 2 great weeks. 

going to try for 2 beds, in case we have family/friends who will want to come with us.


----------



## krmlaw (Oct 19, 2010)

should i search for both of those marriotts? are they both not in the rainy side?


----------



## elaine (Oct 19, 2010)

*shoot for early nov*

we have been in early nov--just starting the rainy season, so weather is usually still good.  The Waikoloa area above Kona is pretty dry.  Although not on the beach--I took 3 yr old for 8 days and stayed at the Hilton and it was divine!  The pools are fabulous for this age--plus big snorkel lagoon--my 3 yr olds swim with sea turtles.  HGVC Bay Club does not have privileges at the Hilton, but Kingsland and HGVC Waikoloa do--IMHO, it is worth trying to get one of those for the Hilton pools/lagoon.  Hupuna beach is 15 minutes up the road and is #2 beach in the USA.  Marriotts at Kauai would be great also. One thing to consider is the VOG (volcanic vapors in the air). It is a big issue right now--who knows in 2 years? We are also planning a 2 island trip for summer of 2012---be glad you don't have to travel on school holidays--take advantage of it while you can! Elaine


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 19, 2010)

krmlaw said:


> should i search for both of those marriotts? are they both not in the rainy side?




The rainy side of Kauai is Princeville - there are no Marriotts there.  One of the Marriotts is near the airport - mid-island, (Kauai Beach Club) and one is at Poipu (Waiohai.)  Poipu is the driest area.  See my post above regarding the dry/sunny areas of Kauai.


----------



## vacationdoc (Oct 19, 2010)

*pools for 3 year olds*

The best pool/beach for a 3 year old imo is at Koolina on oahu.  It is located on the dry side of the island away from the bustle of Honolulu and has all the major stores like costco etc. It is an easy drive from the airport and has the Dole Plantation and the Pineapple Express Train nearby if your 3y/o is a Thomas fan.  You can stay there for a month and never go near Honolulu if you dislike big cities. I love the north shore beaches and the Disney resort should be open by next November.

My second favorite place for a 3y/o would be Kingsland on the Big Island. The pools are nice and the lava beaches such as A Beach are fun for a 3 y/o to explore. Happy hour at Peter Merriman's features reduced prices on food that kids love. Planning a stop-over is a good idea and you may want to arrange your return flight so that you check out after 6 nights if you have a late flight back.  That way you can stay in your room and not worry about what to do until your flight leaves.


----------



## Werner (Oct 19, 2010)

With your emphasis on beaches, I should point out that the best beaches on Kauai are the public parks, not the resort beaches.  Kauai is the last major island to be developed and did a good job of protecting its best beaches.  It is also interesting that some of the most expensive hotels on Kauai have the worst beaches.  The very big, very expensive St. Regis Hotel in Princeville has one of the tiniest beaches.  Its the same beach accessed by the Hanalei Bay Resort timeshare.  Also the reef comes right up to the shoreline making it very shallow and rocky underfoot.  The Hyatt in Poipu is on Shipwrecks Beach, also the closest beach to The Point at Poipu, and although it is a very nice strip of sand and rock, it has no protective reef and any ocean swell coming from the south turns it into a surfers-only beach.  Most of the beaches mentioned in the above posts are public parks.  

The longest strip of accessible sandy beach on Kauai is Polihale State Park and if you go there during the week you can have a few miles of it all to yourself.   On a weekend you might have to share it with one or two other local families having a camp-out or picnic.  On Maui, Ka'anapali is a true resort beach.  Lots of hotels, timeshares, stores, etc.   Not as urban as Waikiki because there is no city behind it but completely different in character from the beaches on Kauai.  Yet, you can get in a car and drive west, or drive to Hana and see the sights and parks along that ride and you are suddenly in a rural tropical environment.  

For us, Kauai is our favorite.  We also like Maui because there is more to it than Ka'anapali.  It has Mt. Haleakala National Park, Hana and the Pools of Oheo part of the National Park, all are fun to visit.  

And, although the Big Island has very few natural beaches it has the volcano, worth a trip just for that.  Some hotels have constructed beaches.  The best natural beachs may be the ones along the south shore, far away from most of the resort areas.


----------



## matbec (Oct 19, 2010)

krmlaw said:


> yeah the trip over ... we have been going back and forth about it b/c we do love the caribbean and florida as well.
> 
> im thinking we will break it up a bit, and fly to phoenix, stay a night or 2, then fly the rest of the way.



We just had our first trip this past summer and we spent almost 3 weeks - 5days in Oahu, then 1 week in Kona on the Big Island, followed by 1week in Princeville/Kauai. We broke up the outbound trip with 2 nights in Vancouver and that was great. We managed to do quite a bit of sightseeing before leaving for Honolulu. Would definitely encourage you do stop somewhere on the way out. 

The trip home was another matter. When we left Kauai, we flew from Lihue to Toronto (with connections through Honolulu and Vancouver). That was exhausting! And I would NOT recommend it to anyone, especially with a 3 y.o.! In hindsight, we should have broken up our trip home as well. Next time! 

Hope that helps.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 19, 2010)

Shearwater is still #1 for us on Kauai.  

Kingsland is the only resort we will take for BI. 

Maui has some great places, but we loved Westin Ka'anapali.  

If you can get Marriott, that would be ideal.  I don't see many weeks available at the Marriotts, but maybe for ongoing searches there are more than I can see?  

I would stay at Maui Lea again, would take Maui Schooner, but I would prefer Maui Sunset over those two.  There are other resorts that are great, too.  

For us, it isn't all about Five-Star, Gold Crown, it's about view (or the chance of getting a view).


----------



## jacknsara (Oct 20, 2010)

krmlaw said:


> ... We have both II and RCI (a tiger in RCI, pulls DVC, and an good trader in II).  ... Are there many resorts on beaches? Is this important? ...


Aloha,
I infer that swimming in the ocean is not important, but playing in the sand is + modest extra fees are not a problem
If my inferences are correct, take a close look at Kauai Beach Villas with the intention of paying the day use fee (if there still is one) at the neighboring hotel.  
Advantages include:
lots of RCI availability; relatively easy to align with your other week (arrange the other week first) 
great central island location
relatively isolated; peaceful; solitude
a couple of miles of sandy sparsely used sand beach on week days (lots of locals on weekends)
a sand bottom pool & water slide at the hotel that may be great for 3 year olds (its the pool closest to ocean in the aerial photo web link) (not sure about minimum height to use slide)
a great shallow tide pool wading area at low tide in front of the hotel - you can see all sorts of fish & critters)
http://www.wizardpub.com/Kauai/krkauaibeach.html
http://www.wizardpub.com/Kauai/krkauaibchvillas.html

Disadvantages 
The beach is generally considered too dangerous to swim in; you may see that local kids / families do know a few semi-safe spots
Jack


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Oct 21, 2010)

I've stayed at Westin Princeville, WKORV, Marriott Waiohai, Marriot Kauai Beach Club, Mariott Ko'Olina & Cliffs Club.   All are great resorts.  If you click the link in my signature you can see pictures of the resort except Marriott Kauai as I didn't take pictures of the resort on that trip.   Honestly, in order of preference of the resorts I've stayed at:

Marriott Ko'Olina ---  great resort with Target and Costco near by.  Disney resort will be right next door.   The beach is perfect for a toddler.  The sand is amazing.  They have a great zero entry area with a sandy bottom.   I also like the space.  Your toddler would have tons of space to run around and it isn't as crowded pool wise.  Plus, there is a lot to do as other have mentioned.  I would not pick any of the downtown resorts in Oahu.

Marriott Waiohai --- Here there is a kiddy playground onsite as well as toddler type pool.  Lots for the toddlers to look at like the swan in the pond, etc...  The water here on the beach can be a bit rougher.  Also, the weather here can be iffy in Nov/Dec.  But the units are great as they are all 2 bedrooms.  

WKORV -  great resort.  They have a pirate theme kiddy area pool.  Also tons of green lawn space for running around in.  The water here can be rough in Nov/Dec as well.   But still nice.  Most years we go Thanksgiving week.  The water is usually calm the 1st couple of days then, about day 4 or 5 it is huge waves.  

Westin Princeville --- Great looking resort.  A little too far from Target, Safeway, etc... so, you would really have to plan your outings around these stores (about 30 minutes away).   The resort is not on the beach but has great green space for running.  There is also tons of small pools as well.   So, there isn't one or two main pools.  They had like 4 or so.   They have a small toddler pool with a slide.

Cliff's Club ---  This resort is older but has a great layout.   Tons of green space.  The pool was small like apartment size but I've heard it might be bigger but I still wouldn't pick this as my top choice.  Also , it is on the rainy side of the island for this time of year.

Marriott Kauai Beach Club --- Here we stayed in the hotel.  Discovered a kitchen is a must for us.  There are limited kitchens at this resort so, I would not pick this one.  No offense but traveling with a toddler I think a Full kitchen is a must.   The pool is nice as well as the beach.  It has more a hotel feel.   There is not a kiddy pool that I remember.

My priorities in picking a timeshare would be a Full kitchen and near Target, Costco, Safeway, etc...   Also, I'd picked my order of preference based on the fact that you have a 3 year old.  I've been traveling with my kids since they were 6 months old.   We've been going to Hawaii with them for the last 12 years.   I also think with a toddler it is important to have immediate beach access at the resort.  Packing up the car to go to another beach wasn't as much fun for us.  Good luck!


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 21, 2010)

For a winter trip my check list would be:

1)  Dry side of the island
2)  Direct beach access
3)  Good pool for toddler


----------



## krmlaw (Oct 21, 2010)

ok, how do you know which side is dry?


----------



## krmlaw (Oct 21, 2010)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Marriott Ko'Olina ---  great resort with Target and Costco near by.  Disney resort will be right next door.   The beach is perfect for a toddler.  The sand is amazing.  They have a great zero entry area with a sandy bottom.   I also like the space.  Your toddler would have tons of space to run around and it isn't as crowded pool wise.  Plus, there is a lot to do as other have mentioned.  I would not pick any of the downtown resorts in Oahu.
> 
> Marriott Waiohai --- Here there is a kiddy playground onsite as well as toddler type pool.  Lots for the toddlers to look at like the swan in the pond, etc...  The water here on the beach can be a bit rougher.  Also, the weather here can be iffy in Nov/Dec.  But the units are great as they are all 2 bedrooms.
> 
> ...



SO looks like Marriott Ko Olina is best choice, with these others close seconds. 

Ill have to factor in the HGVCs too.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 21, 2010)

krmlaw said:


> ok, how do you know which side is dry?



Tell us which island you are going to choose, and we can tell you the area.


----------



## gnipgnop (Oct 24, 2010)

Our first trip to Hawaii was to Kauai.  We loved it.  We, like you, had to fly from the East coast and it is a very long trip.  We left Pittsburgh Int'l. and flew to SanFrancisco.  We stayed at the Hampton Inn in SanFrancisco (very reasonable price)  because they picked us up at the airport in their van and the next morning returned us back to the airport.  It worked out perfectly.  I think getting acclamated to the time change and distance traveling you can't go wrong breaking up the trip into two days.  Give yourself two extra days of vacation for this purpose.  We left on Friday......stayed overnight.....headed for Kauai on Saturday morning and arrived without feeling over tired or stressed.  Best way to go........IMHO!!

Isn't it fun and exciting making the plans???:whoopie:


----------



## Bxian (Oct 26, 2010)

We flew from Philadelphia to the Big Island and back.  Going there, we did it as one LONG day with a brief stopover in SF to change planes.  On the way back, we spent 2 nights in SF.  It helped ease the jet lag on the way back.  We were traveling with our 2 teens, not a 3 y/o though (although teens can be almost as cranky at times


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 26, 2010)

> Isn't it fun and exciting making the plans???



So fun!  When the planning is over for the entire year, I am slightly disappointed.  :rofl:



> Westin Princeville --- Great looking resort. A little too far from Target, Safeway, etc... so, you would really have to plan your outings around these stores (about 30 minutes away). The resort is not on the beach but has great green space for running. There is also tons of small pools as well. So, there isn't one or two main pools. They had like 4 or so. They have a small toddler pool with a slide.



The Westin Princeville is gorgeous, and I would choose it as a close second to Shearwater.  I have never seen Target on Kauai, but I haven't been to Kauai for 16 months, and maybe they built one.  There is a Walmart and a K-Mart, and even a Costco (love the Costco).


----------



## BevL (Oct 26, 2010)

And while I know Cindy loves Princeville, I wouldn't go there because I think I would be unhappy with the amount of rain there.

South end, Poipu end is the dryer end of Kauai, from what I'm told.  I think we'll try there or the middle, but definitely not the north end.

No offence, Cindy!!

On the Big Island, the Kona side which is where all the resorts are anyway, is the dry side.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 26, 2010)

+1 - I advise against Princeville in the winter - definitely more rain.


----------



## hotcoffee (Oct 26, 2010)

In thinking about which islands I would visit if I were going for the first time with current knowledge, I think I would find myself almost paralyzed by indecision.  Its almost like going to a great buffet with table-after-table of some of the world's best food, but only being able to make one or two passes by the food tables.  Each of the islands have things to do and see that are different from one-another.  Regardless of which island you visit, you miss out on the great things of the other islands.

It might be that your 2-year old should drive your decisions more than anything else.


----------



## Trish839 (Oct 26, 2010)

*Traveling with Toddler can be fun*

Can be very difficult travelling with toddlers but if you plan in advance it can be quiet fun. Then, my husband and I travel with my 3yr & 4yr twice to Maui during Thanksgiving (very busy time). In the airport we  had a double stroller, 5hr. direct red eye flight (Wow, that was hard the 1st. time). We pack lite and we had a plan of who would do what and when. And both trips turn out to be great. We went to the beach, train rides, aquariums & laui etc. 
As long as the kids were having fun, we had fun.
I believe the key is to plan ahead and have a check list. 
Have fun


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 26, 2010)

Trish - the OP is coming from NY, so the trip is twice as long for them.


----------



## elaine (Oct 26, 2010)

*I traveled with twin 3 yo to hawaii*

we took a family trip when my twins were just 3 from DC.  Going over, we did not stop (DCA-DFW-Maui), it was a long but easy day.  We took a travel DVd with lots of movies, tons of coloring and snacks and they were fine. People on the flight laughed that I was up and down more than the flight attendants.
As long as you have lots of food, sand toys and a pool, you'll be fine anywhere in HAwaii.  We ate breakfast in the condo, did an early beach day, back for lunch, TV and veg, then leisurely night--grilled out, walked around grounds, etc.
We stopped at a LAX hotel on the way home, so that we did not have to have a red-eye.  That worked well. By 3 yrs old, if you have traveled before with child (mine were used to flying at that point), it is a piece of cake.


----------



## krmlaw (Oct 27, 2010)

Im hoping by then he will be an ace flyer! he is 14 months and has already flown 8 times!  4 more times over the next few months. 

Now im questioning stopping midway for a night or two ...


----------



## elaine (Oct 27, 2010)

*outbound, no: return, yes*

we have found that the Westbound flight just makes a long day, but no big deal---most kids take a nap at some point on the plane--even if they are not normally nappers.  It was just not worth the hassle for us to stop on the West coast on the outbound.  You follow the sun--so it does not feel as late as it really is (9pm EST is 3PM in HAwaii, I think).
On the return, we always stop on the West coast---if you don't, there is no option but a red-eye and the time change is brutal.  Stopping on the WEst coast for a day or two, give a good time to adjust. We are really bummed, b/c AA no longer allows a free stopover returning from HAwaii on FF miles--so, now, to stopover in LA will cost as many miles as flying to Europe! Rats! Elaine


----------



## krmlaw (Oct 27, 2010)

ok, so direct from NY to hawaii is probably the way to go then on the way out. 

a stop somewhere for a few days on the way back. 

that makes sense.


----------



## krmlaw (Oct 27, 2010)

ok, now im confused on airports - which is on which?

omg this is more difficult than i thought!


----------



## krmlaw (Oct 27, 2010)

ok i just found this handy reference

http://hawaii.gov/dot/airports


----------



## krmlaw (Oct 27, 2010)

and tell me why red eye home is bad? i would think this might be good? 

leave at 8 at night, land at 11 the next morning (of course non stop). 

maybe lo will sleep the whole way?


----------



## krmlaw (Oct 27, 2010)

and do you guys suggest booking air with orbitz so you have the possibility of getting $ back later if the price goes down and someone else books?


----------



## elaine (Oct 27, 2010)

*a nonstop red eye is OK*

if you can get a nonstop that leaves at 8PM and arrives at 11AM, that is not too bad.  Decent chance that child will sleep most of the trip. Unless you are flying 1st or business, red-eyes are not very comfortable for sleeping for adults.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Oct 27, 2010)

If I had only two weeks in Hawaii, here is what I would do:

1) 3 nights on Oahu at HHV or Wyndham Waikiki.  Ko'Olina is nice, but what is unique about Oahu is Waikiki, not Kapolei.  You will get a better Kapolei type experience on Kauai.  I would pick HHV first because you can get an oceanview or oceanfront unit.

2) 4 nights on the Big Island at any HGVC or Kona Hawaiian Resort.  I prefer Kona Hawaiian Resort because I love Kona town.  Gotta see the Volcanos and sunset on Mauna Kea.  If you dive, do the Manta Ray night dive.

3) 7 nights on either Kauai or Maui.  Save the island you don't do for the next trip.  Kauai is laid back and lazy.  Maui is more resort oriented and has more activities.  My preference is Maui as I love the activities and the views there.  My wife's preference is Kauai since she loves nature.  I would stay at any of the Ka'anapali Resorts on Maui.  But I would stay at any resort that gave me a view of Molokai and Lanai.  On Kauai, I like Mariott Waiohai, Westin Princeville, Hanalei Bay Resort, Pono Kai (mostly because I can get an oceanfront unit any time).

Ideally, a 3 week trip is required to get the full Hawaii experience.  By taking 3 weeks, you can do both Kauai and Maui.  You may be out of money, but you may decide not to leave.  That's what I did.


----------



## BevL (Oct 27, 2010)

krmlaw said:


> and do you guys suggest booking air with orbitz so you have the possibility of getting $ back later if the price goes down and someone else books?



There would have to be a very significant savings to have me book with a third party.  Too many stories of fingerpointing between the airline and the third party if there's a problem.

Not sure if other airlines offer it but Alaska Airlines now offers the same type of guarantee - if the price of your flight is reduced on their website before you fly, you're refunded the difference.  Of course, as they're pretty much west coast based, that's probably not an option for you.

The major airport codes on the various islands are:

OGG - Maui
LIH - Kauai
KOA - Big Island
HNL - Oahu

There are other airports but those are the main ones.


----------



## scrapngen (Oct 27, 2010)

krmlaw said:


> and do you guys suggest booking air with orbitz so you have the possibility of getting $ back later if the price goes down and someone else books?



I have used Orbitz many times over the years. I have never gotten money back. They have to book the exact same flight/time you book. 

With a long trip, I'd check Orbitz for best prices, then book directly from the Airline. You'll get better seats - even if flying coach. Lately, the airlines don't hold the seats you reserve on Orbitz. They give you the back of the plane after seating everyone else. Found out last year over the holidays, when I bought my flights way in advance. Four of us (2 kids) scattered all over the plane - mostly way back.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 27, 2010)

scrapngen said:


> With a long trip, I'd check Orbitz for best prices, then book directly from the Airline.



Use Kayak rather than Orbitz.  Kayak aggregates from a number of sites, including Orbitz.  In my experience only occasionally does Orbitz offer the cheapest air fare, and even when they show up as cheapest I've always been able to match or beat the Orbitz fare by booking directly from the airline.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Oct 27, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> So fun!  When the planning is over for the entire year, I am slightly disappointed.  :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> The Westin Princeville is gorgeous, and I would choose it as a close second to Shearwater.  I have never seen Target on Kauai, but I haven't been to Kauai for 16 months, and maybe they built one.  There is a Walmart and a K-Mart, and even a Costco (love the Costco).


  Yes, there is no Target I was just generalizing that you needed a store near by.  The problem with Princeville in my opinion for this family is that it is too far from Walmart & Costco.  You gotta remember they are taking a toddler and it is a little different traveling with a toddler.    Especially when you need something right away.  I'd rather be closer than farther away.  Don't get me wrong I like the Princeville area I just don't think this is a good choice for this family.


----------



## hotcoffee (Oct 27, 2010)

BocaBum99 said:


> If I had only two weeks in Hawaii, here is what I would do:
> 
> . . . .
> 
> Ideally, a 3 week trip is required to get the full Hawaii experience. . . .



I find it difficult to give advice about where to go and what to see in Hawaii.  I was dead serious in my previous post about it being like going to a great buffet.  It is too difficult to give advice to anyone.  The best features of the islands are too varied and different.

If I had never been to Hawaii at all, I cannot imagine going there and not going to Pearl Harbor to see the Arizona Memorial and the USS Missouri.  Moreover, in spite of Waikiki being so un-Hawaii-like (to coin a new hyphenated word), it is an experience not-to-miss to spend at least part of a day there.

I love the Big Island, but I hesitate to suggest to anyone to go there for a first time visit.  It is not a real beachy island (another new phrase to coin).  But, it has its own character.  Kona coffee country is beautiful, and the fresh roasted coffee is not to be missed. And seeing lava from the volcano is one-in-lifetime experience. You just cannot afford to go all the way to Hawaii and miss it.

But, how can you go to Hawaii and not go to the Waimea Canyon on Kauai?  And how can one miss going on a helicopter tour of the spectacular Na Pali coast and beautiful island interior?  One cannot afford to miss out on the Garden Island.

Of course, you also don't want to get all the way to Hawaii and not visit the touristy Ka'anapali resort area of Maui.  And don't forget about Haleakala National Park on Maui.  Drive to the top and look down on the clouds below.  And while you are on Maui, take a drive to Makawao (http://www.makawaotowncenter.com/) - Paniolo cowboy country.

So, here's the perfect solution to the dilemma: extend your vacation to 4 weeks and spend a week on each island. . . . .


----------



## BocaBum99 (Oct 27, 2010)

hotcoffee said:


> I find it difficult to give advice about where to go and what to see in Hawaii.  I was dead serious in my previous post about it being like going to a great buffet.  It is too difficult to give advice to anyone.  The best features of the islands are too varied and different.
> 
> If I had never been to Hawaii at all, I cannot imagine going there and not going to Pearl Harbor to see the Arizona Memorial and the USS Missouri.  Moreover, in spite of Waikiki being so un-Hawaii-like (to coin a new hyphenated word), it is an experience not-to-miss to spend at least part of a day there.
> 
> ...



I think you can get the full flavor of the islands in 3 weeks.  You can get a rushed version of it is 2 weeks.  You can't get it all unless you move here.


----------



## krmlaw (Oct 28, 2010)

2 weeks would be max for us, at least until retirement!


----------



## hotcoffee (Oct 28, 2010)

krmlaw said:


> 2 weeks would be max for us, at least until retirement!



My 4 weeks suggestion was intended to be tongue-in-cheek.

BTW, don't tell me you work and have a limited supply of money?  I was more-and-more getting the impression that one has to have lots of money and free time to post here on TUG!


----------



## BocaBum99 (Oct 28, 2010)

krmlaw said:


> 2 weeks would be max for us, at least until retirement!



I've done 4 islands in 2 weeks and it felt really rushed.  Did too much in too little time and it wasn't as fun as it would have been if we took our time.  That's why I recommend doing 3 islands in 2 weeks.  You will miss out on one of the major islands, but you will have lots of time to do whatever you want.

Doing 2 islands in 2 weeks works as well.  If you decide to do that, you can do a one day fly and drive to the Big Island to see the Volcanos.  That's a fun trip and you will get to see the lava.

If I could only do 2 islands in 2 weeks, I would do Kauai and Maui.  You can do a day in Pearl Harbor on the way to your first island or on the way back.  And, you can do a day trip to the Big Island to see the Volcanoes.


----------



## Zac495 (Oct 28, 2010)

2 weeks - definitely 2 islands or even 3.

HGVC in Oahu is very crowded in teh summer - huge place - not relaxed, but very nice. 

I stayed at Marriott Beach - I loved the location. The other Marriott has little sun at the pool, but the beach is great (as is the pool, just a lot of shade). 

I wish we had gone to to the big Island.

Oahu http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/22255025
Kauai http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/22291343


----------



## vacationtime1 (Oct 28, 2010)

BocaBum99 said:


> Doing 2 islands in 2 weeks works as well.  If you decide to do that, you can do a one day fly and drive to the Big Island to see the Volcanos.  That's a fun trip and you will get to see the lava.
> 
> If I could only do 2 islands in 2 weeks, I would do Kauai and Maui.  You can do a day in Pearl Harbor on the way to your first island or on the way back.  And, you can do a day trip to the Big Island to see the Volcanoes.



I agree with this idea.  Two islands is plenty; you lose the better part of a day each time you switch.  Catching Oahu on the way in or out minimizes the problem.

If you day trip to the Big Island to see the volcano, fly into/from Hilo, not Kona; it will save you hours of driving.


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 28, 2010)

Last time we went for two weeks and island-hopped between the two, I really regretted not just staying for the 2 full weeks on one island.  IMO, there's plenty to do in 2 weeks on Kauai, Maui, or BI.  Plus I didn't like the hassle of wasting a full day traveling in between and the associated packing/unpacking.

But here we are again, we have two weeks booked next year--one on Kauai and one on BI.

One thing I did do differently this time is book the redeye home for the day before (leaves at 9:00 p.m.).  This way, we don't have to check out early on the final day and be 'homeless' until the late flight departs.  Was a tough decision to leave HGVC Kindsland a day early.


----------



## hotcoffee (Oct 30, 2010)

muranojo said:


> Last time we went for two weeks and island-hopped between the two, I really regretted not just staying for the 2 full weeks on one island.  IMO, there's plenty to do in 2 weeks on Kauai, Maui, or BI.  Plus I didn't like the hassle of wasting a full day traveling in between and the associated packing/unpacking.
> 
> But here we are again, we have two weeks booked next year--one on Kauai and one on BI.
> 
> One thing I did do differently this time is book the redeye home for the day before (leaves at 9:00 p.m.).  This way, we don't have to check out early on the final day and be 'homeless' until the late flight departs.  Was a tough decision to leave HGVC Kindsland a day early.



If it were me, I would also plan to spend the entire two weeks on just one island.  That way, you can really experience the island.  There is always the option of doing a one-day tour to another island.  A number of years ago, we took my father-in-law with us to the Big Island.  He had never been to Hawaii at all.  So, we booked a day tour to Oahu that included Pearl Harbor and Waikiki.  That way, he got to see the Arizona Memorial and the USS Missouri without having to spend the entire vacation at Waikiki.  The extra time on the Big Island allowed us to more fully experience the island.  We did a lot of driving on that vacation.


----------



## krmlaw (Nov 2, 2010)

ok putting in the search, should i add any wydhams? or wait to add them to if i dont get my top requests?


----------



## krmlaw (Nov 2, 2010)

ok i just started a search in RCI beginning Oct 27, 2012. I can only seacrh out 2 years ... so only til nov 2, 2012. 

will i have to call RCI everyweek to make the search longer? or can i modify it online?


----------



## krmlaw (Nov 2, 2010)

here is my RCI search, let me know if there is something i should take off ... or add

2201 - Alii Kai Resort,
3682 - The Point at Poipu,
4985 - Ka'anapali Beach Club,
5080 - Lawai Beach Resort,
5852 - Shell Vacations Club at Kauai Coast Resort at the Beachboy,
5996 - Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Hilton Hawaiian Village - The Lagoon Tower,
7499 - Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Hilton Hawaiian Village - The Kalia Tower,
7977 - Grand Waikikian by Hilton Grand Vacations Club,
7978 - Kings' Land by Hilton Grand Vacations Club,
8599 - Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort,
8667 - Wyndham at Waikiki Beach Walk 

Still need to do my II search ...

edited to add ... A HUGE THANKS  TO YOU ALL YOU HAVE BEEN SO MUCH HELP!


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Nov 3, 2010)

Good Luck!


----------



## BevL (Nov 3, 2010)

Based on your other thread, I'd delete any Big Island resorts.  You have to drive a lot there.


----------



## cdn_traveler (Nov 3, 2010)

My vote is for 1 week Maui and 1 week Kauai, or 2 weeks Maui.   We split our two weeks between Kauai and Maui this year, and we found that having to pack up and do the interisland flight was quite a hassle.  While we had a great time in Kauai, we did have to drive to get to the beaches - Poipu and Lydgate,  that our little ones enjoyed the most. 

We are going to do two weeks in Maui next year, one week was definitely not enough to see all of Maui and hopefully, we'll get a chance to spend two weeks in Kauai some day. 

Are you putting in a request for a 2 bedroom or 1 at the Kaanapali Beach Club?  We loved the location of the resort and the size of the suite when we stayed there a couple of years ago.  But keep in mind that the 1 bedroom does not have a full kitchen and laundry is not in-suite.  

Have not had an opportunity to stay at a Marriot on Maui yet, but the Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort was a perfect fit for us.  It's right on the beach, two great kids' pools, and Westin provided an actual crib, not a pack-n-play.   

Susan


----------



## krmlaw (Nov 3, 2010)

right now im searching for 1 beds, should i change to 2? i have a tiger trader, and im 2 years out


----------



## weh8625 (Nov 3, 2010)

*Kauai*

We took our 3 five and under for 2 weeks in Kauai this year.
A great trip.  We stayed one week at Point and one week at Lawai.
Both nice resorts, but the zero entry pool at the Point was a bonus for little kids who are learning to swim.
I wouldn't want to fly between islands after a week.

Also, we got 2 bedroom units and brought my in-laws to help and babysit so me and DW could go out a couple times.


----------



## krmlaw (Nov 3, 2010)

ok, maybe ill change my search to 2 beds


----------



## krmlaw (Jan 6, 2011)

I just made by II request - did i forget anything good?

Marriott's Ko Olina (MK1)
Kapolei, USA
Thursday, 13 September 2012 - Thursday, 13 December 2012


Westin Princeville Ocean Resort (WPV)
Princeville, USA
Thursday, 13 September 2012 - Thursday, 13 December 2012


Lawai Beach Resort - Coral Building (LAW)
Koloa, USA
Thursday, 13 September 2012 - Thursday, 13 December 2012


Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort North (KAN)
Lahaina, USA
Thursday, 13 September 2012 - Thursday, 13 December 2012


Ka'anapali Beach Club (EG1)
Lahaina, USA
Thursday, 13 September 2012 - Thursday, 13 December 2012


The Point at Poipu (EPP)
Koloa, USA
Thursday, 13 September 2012 - Thursday, 13 December 2012


Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club (MAW)
Koloa, USA
Thursday, 13 September 2012 - Thursday, 13 December 2012


Marriott Vacation Club Waiohai Beach (MA1)
Koloa, USA
Thursday, 13 September 2012 - Thursday, 13 December 2012


Lawai Beach Resort-Alii Building (LWB)
Koloa, USA
Thursday, 13 September 2012 - Thursday, 13 December 2012


Marriott's Ko Olina (MKO)
Kapolei, USA
Thursday, 13 September 2012 - Thursday, 13 December 2012


Lawai Beach Resort - Lika Lani Building (LBL)
Koloa, USA
Thursday, 13 September 2012 - Thursday, 13 December 2012


Marriott's Kauai Lagoons (MKI)
Lihue, USA
Thursday, 13 September 2012 - Thursday, 13 December 2012


Ka'anapali Beach Club (EGK)
Lahaina, USA
Thursday, 13 September 2012 - Thursday, 13 December 2012


Marriott's Maui Lahaina & Napili Villas (MM1)
Lahaina, USA
Thursday, 13 September 2012 - Thursday, 13 December 2012


Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas (KAA)
Lahaina, USA
Thursday, 13 September 2012 - Thursday, 13 December 2012


Lawai Beach Resort-Banyan Bldg (LWI)
Koloa, USA
Thursday, 13 September 2012 - Thursday, 13 December 2012


Marriott's Kauai Beach Club (MKW)
Lihue, USA
Thursday, 13 September 2012 - Thursday, 13 December 2012


The Point at Poipu (EP1)
Koloa, USA
Thursday, 13 September 2012 - Thursday, 13 December 2012


Marriott's Maui Ocean Club (MMO)
Lahaina, USA
Thursday, 13 September 2012 - Thursday, 13 December 2012


----------



## Conan (Jan 6, 2011)

Life is long (or at least we hope it is).

We spent 2 weeks on the Big Island in 2006 (split between Paniolo Greens in the north and Kona Hawaiian Village in the south), 2 weeks in Kaui in 2008 (split between Shearwater in the north and Lawai Beach in the south), and 2 weeks in Maui in 2010 (split between Kaanapali Beach Resort and Maui Lea in the south).

Don't try to do it all in one trip!

[Apologies if I've previously posted to this thread]


----------



## krmlaw (Jan 6, 2011)

omg 6 weeks that sounds amazing!!!


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 6, 2011)

I think Conan was saying they were 3 different 2-week trips in different years.  

Best of luck on your plans, and let us know your final decision!


----------



## krmlaw (Jan 7, 2011)

haha ... oh! that makes more sense! but i like the sound of 6 weeks!!!


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 8, 2011)

I also love the idea of 6 weeks.  If only I was retired and had just won the lottery.


----------



## puppymommo (Jan 8, 2011)

BocaBum99 said:


> I think you can get the full flavor of the islands in 3 weeks.  You can get a rushed version of it is 2 weeks.  You can't get it all unless you move here.



I did live there, for about 12 years!  I have been to every island except Ni'ihau.  You can't go there without an invitation.  

Each island, including Moloka'i and Lana'i has its charms. 

My DD was born on Oahu and we haven't been back since she was 15 months old.  I've always told her we would go back when she graduated from high school, which will be next year. But she will be going to Germany for 3 weeks, so we might put it off until 2013.

I would spend a week on Oahu, because that's where we lived and we have friends there.  Then probably a week on Kauai and if we go for 3 weeks, the Big Island.

Hope we can go more frequently after we retire!

There's no place like Hawai'i!


----------



## talkamotta (Jan 10, 2011)

I would go to the library and check out the "Revealled Books" for each of the islands.  Decide which island or islands you want to go to. Then go to the bookstore and buy the book.  I would pick 2 but Ive never traveled to Hawaii with a toddler.  Travel days-no matter what, arent real pleasant.  Even the hopper day, checking in and out and rental car, etc  isnt a pleasant day.  

Having a beach on the property would be best.  My grandkids could play in the sand for hours.  Dont rule out short hikes.  My grandkids, even the younger ones loved being in the child back pack (whatever you call it).  That way you could still see places like Waimea Canyon  or Hana and the Seven Pools.  

I love Costco but I especially love them in Hawaii.  Thier gas is alot cheaper and they seem to have smaller portions.  

Most of all, dont get overwhelmed.  No matter what you do this time you will realized you missed stuff.  You will  be back and then your child will be older and more things will open up.  *My favorite part of being in Hawaii is the way time slows down.   NO HURRYING OR STESS ALLOWED. *


----------



## Endicotttraveler (Feb 10, 2011)

*New Lava question*

Saw this quote & had a question.  We're off to the big island for a couple days & wanted to know if any new lava flows were approachable at this time.

Thanks,


*The Big Island of Hawaii *- Hawaii is larger than all the other islands put together.  It requires a LOT of driving to do it justice - which probably isn't great with a 2 year old.  It has the active volcano and volcano park - not sure I'd take a 2 year old out to the lava flow though.  I like the Big Island, but it's not my favorite because a lot of the coastline is black lava rock - not sand.  There are very few resorts on an actual beach.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 10, 2011)

Check the park webpage for that info.


----------



## hibbeln (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm going to muddy the waters a bit and say DON'T THROW OUT IDEAS OF THE SUMMER!

Let me tell you about us first.  We are a family with 2 boys and we go to Hawaii every other year, started when the youngest was 3 years old.  We fly from Detroit, so our flight is similar to yours.

We always go in the summer, which started because it was a time we could get off easily (Grandpa goes with us and he is a professor) but we've continued it because we LOVE the summer!  We always have consistently good weather, and the drier summer months mean that snorkeling is better and trails are in excellent shape for hiking (and yes, there are many hiking trails you can do with a 3 year old!).  In fact, my dad went a few years back in December and declared NEVER AGAIN in the winter months because it was cool and rainy they whole 2 weeks they were there.  They hardly went in the ocean at all and the trails were far too muddy for hiking.

Consider these things:
Summer:  Most beaches are swimmable, even the littlest tots have many options for beaches where they can frolic at the waters edge or in the shallows.
Sunshine, little rain, beautiful "summer" weather!
We've never had a problem getting exchanges.

Winter: (including Nov/Dec)  You need to assume that the beaches you can use safely will be VERY limited because the surf will be up.  This includes keeping small children (and adults!) FAR from the water's edge.  Temperatures will be cooler.  Rain is very likely, which is not much fun when you have a toddler and most activities are based on being outdoors!

What might be a good option for you is right after Labor Day (early September) when waters will still be "summer calm" and the kids will be back in school, but both water and air temperatures are very warm.

If you have any specific questions about travelling with kids, please ask, as we've done many islands at all different ages!  (my boys are now 13 & almost 16 and looking forward to Kauai and the Big Island this summer).


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 10, 2011)

ok ... didnt realize that weather would be bad in  nov/dec and surf up ... thats a concern. 

summer is tought o get away for 2 weeks, as we have a pool and it has to be taken car of and we have a boat and its hard to leave that for 2 weeks. 

whats october like?


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm not sure which island you're going to, but we've spent 3 Thanksgivings on Maui and never had a day under 80.  No rain either!   (Well, maybe a 10 minute shower once or twice).  I don't think I would want it any warmer.
But maybe I've just been lucky.... 
I did notice the strong waves/surf.  I'm a decent swimmer and I struggled a bit with it sometimes.  I would worry about the kids in the ocean, unless you can be with them close by all the time....


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 14, 2011)

ok we are searching late sept - late december, hopefully something will hit


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 17, 2011)

*Just got an RCI match ...*

For a 2 bedroom, one of the weeks we want, at The Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort (#3684) 

need advice .... yeah or neigh ....

Thanks!

Need somewhere thats is good location, nearby beach, nice pool for the baby (who will be 3.5 then)

THANKS for all your help during all this planning!!!!


----------



## Stefa (Feb 17, 2011)

krmlaw said:


> For a 2 bedroom, one of the weeks we want, at The Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort (#3684)
> 
> need advice .... yeah or neigh ....
> 
> ...



I've never stayed there, but everything I've read suggests this is a good place to stay for families.  (I have three little ones.)  I believe the units are larger as well.

Unless you really want to stay in Kona, I would take this exchange.


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 17, 2011)

thanks - and its only 22 TPUS  

i should have done more research about which areas to stay in  but i didnt

whats close to here? 

i could always pay the insurance, and cancel is something else comes up too ..


----------



## elaine (Feb 17, 2011)

Excellent HGVC Timeshare, nice furnishing, large units, great big lanai, great location in Waikoloa (my FAV area on the Big Island)--nothing bad to say about this place! You can drive/free shuttle to Marriott , where you can walk thru and be at a very nice beach. 20 minute dirve to Hapuna beach--#2 beach in USA. Also free shuttle over to Hilton Waikoloa--which brings up the only "bad" IMHO. You cannot use Hilton's pools, snorkel lagoon, etc. if you stay at BC without buying a day pass for $75 per day--if they even sell them next year.  If you stay at the other HGVCs, you get free day passes--that is the only downside. However, you can go over watch the dolpins, eat lunch, walk around, have drinks by the pool---it is a very nice resort--see the photos on other post on this BB. 
I LOVE this area and it is great with young kids.
I would take trip ins., and then switch to Kingsland or HGVC WAikoloa if it comes up--otherwise it it s great place.
Note--this area is very resorty and 45 minutes from Kona--so, not convenient if you want to come and go from Kona.


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 17, 2011)

ok, i think i might pass ... its the pools that are a big attraction for us, bc of the baby ...

maybe i will grab it then get trip insurance ,....


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 17, 2011)

my thinking .. if this came up, then im assuming the others will too - i have enought TPUs, and put in my searches exactley 2 years out ...


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 17, 2011)

this is why i dont gamble! haha ... its such a risk and tough decisions!


----------



## elaine (Feb 17, 2011)

you are not in prime season, so decent chance of something else---but Bay Club is very nice---just the pools at the Hilton are to die for----I stayed 8 days at the Hilton with 3.5 yr old twins and it was pure delight. The HUGE baby pool has a gravel/sand bottom and decent shade in parts. They stayed in the pool filling up buckets of sand and pouring them out for hours! I sat in a chaise lounge next the to edge of the pool, or grabbed the hammock 5 feet away with a drink--food service bar right by the pool--got them out for chicken nuggets and to dry off for a bit--then they were right back in. They also loved riding the monorail, and swimming with the sea turtles in the snorkel lagoon.  IF you were trying for summer, I would say take BC--for sept-nov, you have a decent chance of King Land or HGVC Waikoloa--but don't expect them to be deposited until1 yr to 9 months out.


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 17, 2011)

great thanks ... my search is for sept - dec, so its pretty wide and open. hopefully i grab one of them so we can use the "fancy" pools. i think that wil lmake the trip for us!


----------



## RIMike (Feb 17, 2011)

*Not a bad suggestion*

This is a REALLY long trip from the East Coast with a 2 year old. Also, with a 2 year old you are going to spend the majority of your days by the beach and pool so that would be #1 on my list for accommodations. Most for-pay Hawaii activities are $100 per person and up, and are not designed for 2 year olds, so the pool and beach will be your major entertainment. Nothing wrong with that, but it's a long way to go to sit on the beach. If it were me, I would wait until your child is older. You can sit on the beach on the East Coast for a lot less money and a shorter trip

I really think this is a very valid point...I am just back from a trip to Maui & Kauai and loved it very much...but the airplane trip was difficult from Florida to Maui. I can't imagine how a two year old would handle it.  I think coming to maybe a beautiful Florida Beach now is a better idea.  When the child gets older and can better handle the long flight, try Hawaii.


----------



## elaine (Feb 18, 2011)

I have to agree with PP.  Event though your son will be 3.5, it's a long trip. My 3.5 yr old twins did wonderfully on the flights from DC and the 12 day trip on Maui and Hawaii, and we had a great time--but they did just pour sand for a bucket all day long and wear some cute Hawaiian outfits--LOL-----and, the ONLY reason we took them that young was b/c we had a big family reunion. If it had just been us with the kids, I would not have gone. 
Personally, I would just go to DVC while you can get them thru RCI (I know you already are), but also consider DVC-HHI, it is really fabulous, has loads of great activities and you get the beach--it's one of our favorite places for a family vacation---it is very different from the other DVCs--not much Mickey--but tons of great staff members. Also, if you want the tropics, the Carib. is a lot closer and easier to fly to----if you can trade via II, it is easy to pick up nice Marriotts in Aruba during your time period (only go mid-late Nov--early December. Ealry Dec. is almost perfect weather and easy to get). There will be a decent RCI selection for early December, if you put in early. good luck--lots to decide. Elaine


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 18, 2011)

i know ... i keep going back and forth about this ...

we go to DVC orlando once (or more) a year now, the caribbean once a year and the FLL once or twice a year, plus we take an annual cruise. 

hawaii looks amazing, but for the cost of the flights, plus the air, im starting to wonder if we should wait a bit til he is older. 

maybe make it a 10 year anniversary trip for us. he would be 6 then. (which is still kinda young). at least now, he is a napper and will sleep onthe plane. 

i just dont know what to do ....

but then i worry about taking him out of school for 2 weeks then too. 

we wont travel in the summer for more than a week at a time, bc of the pool and boat we have to worry about.  

... i know, life is tough!


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 18, 2011)

While I agree that the flight is pure misery, there is no place like Hawaii


----------



## Stefa (Feb 18, 2011)

Just returned from a week on Kauai with an almost 4yo.   For us (we had an oceanfront unit at Marriott's Kauai Beach Club) just being in Hawaii made it the best family vacation we've ever taken.

A few things to consider:

As others have pointed out, the plane trip is long (even for adults).

If he is still napping, that may be a blessing on the plane, but could pose difficulties on the trip.   We have found that we enjoy vacations much better when we don't have any nappers.  It's hard to plan activities around naps and we've had more than a few long days after a child had an abreviated nap in a car.  

The other thing is that a lot of driving is needed to really see and enjoy the Big Island.  My kids (3, 7, 10) didn't want to spend much time in the car after the long plane trip.   

I'm not trying to discourage your from trying Hawaii.  As long as you are realistic about the limitations traveling with a young child will put on your vacation, you should have a great time.    The only thing I would suggest is possibly waiting until you have more experience traveling as parents before committing to such a long, expensive trip.


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 18, 2011)

thanks for the input stefa. LO will be 40 months when we go ...and  LO has already been on a plane 16 times   so we have the travelling thing down pretty pat! hes a great traveller, adapts to anything, will sleep anywhere, we really lucked out.  .... i guess my ONLY concern is the flight and time difference, and how that will effect him. 

we've only done an hour time difference before. 

im thinking of taking a direct flight from NYC to cali, stay a night or two, then fly the rest of the way over to break it up. 

on the way back, take the red eye right home.


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 18, 2011)

one other concern - to drop that kinda $$ for airfare for the 3 of us, and for him not to remember anything!

but we have been to disney 3 times this past year, and i know he wont remember any of that either!


----------



## Stefa (Feb 18, 2011)

You will have memories and pictures.   I still enjoy looking over the pictures from previous trips with small kids.  

I say go for it.   It sounds like your son is a good traveler and that you enjoy traveling with him.   Add the fact that you will be in Hawaii and you are sure to have a wonderful time.


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 18, 2011)

knowing that b/c of airfare, we wont be going frequently, i keep going back and forth ... will it be better if we go when he is older or not ...

such a hard decision. 

for us, it will probably be a once in 5 years trip.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 18, 2011)

I would definitely wait.  With a baby, you will spend a most of the time sitting at the beach or pool - which is nice.  But you can do that for a lot less money on the East Coast.  You will get a lot more out of a Hawaiian vacation if you wait until your child is old enough to hike, and enjoy ocean activities, and sightseeing.


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 18, 2011)

i know ... i think we might wait now.


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 18, 2011)

Ah, but even if you are just at the beach/pool, the scenery from the beach/pool is so much more beautiful on Hawaii than on the east coast !    I'd go for it!  (But then I don't have young children, so that's easy for me to say   )


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 18, 2011)

this is seriously such a hard decision!


----------



## Luanne (Feb 18, 2011)

We went when our kids were young (oldest was 18 months the first time), but we're on the west coast so the flight isn't as bad, and we own a timeshare on Maui.

Traveling with young kids is always different that when you travel just as two adults.  You find yourself, if you're smart, adjusting to the children's schedule.  That means more down time, time for naps, etc.  We found our dds loved the pool even more than the beach.  We didn't do any long car rides.  In some ways it makes for a more relaxed vacation.


----------



## BevL (Feb 18, 2011)

Luanne said:


> We went when our kids were young (oldest was 18 months the first time), but we're on the west coast so the flight isn't as bad, and we own a timeshare on Maui.
> 
> Traveling with young kids is always different that when you travel just as two adults.  You find yourself, if you're smart, adjusting to the children's schedule.  That means more down time, time for naps, etc.  We found our dds loved the pool even more than the beach.  We didn't do any long car rides.  In some ways it makes for a more relaxed vacation.



Add in reading four to five books in a two week vacation and your description sounds like how hubby and I vacation - down time, naps, love the pool (and the beach) and not too much time in the car.  

Second childhood for us, I guess.

But as far as to wait or go, I think a lot depends on what you want out of your vacation.  The flight is the flight - unless your child is one that just doesn't cope at all outside his comfort zone, everybody will survive.  But some kids just don't do well with the time change and stuff so if it's going to take your child 10 days to adjust to a new schedule, that could be a a problem.  

And also, will you be happy taking this trip and just having a very low key holiday?  If you and your spouse are high energy people and are going to be unhappy because you can't do a lot of the stuff you want to, it's going to be a disappointment.  If you're happy because the kids are happy and it's time just to spend together, it will probably be a great trip.

So no right or wrong answer, just choices only you can make.  I wish you the best.


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 18, 2011)

We have been going to Maui for Thanksgiving once every 4 years (or so ) to see our team (UK ) play in the Maui Classic (whenever they're invited! ).  The first time I went, I really wasn't all that interested in Hawaii..just wanted to see the games!  We arrived at night after dark so couldn't see anything until we got up the next morning. We were in an ocean front hotel on Kaanapali beach, and I know my jaw  just dropped at the incredible beauty of the view.   I've been in love with the place ever since....we now combine the tournament to side trips to other islands, exploring Maui, pool and beach time, etc.  You never know what tomorrow may bring, so .......


----------



## krmlaw (Mar 29, 2011)

*Oct, Nov or Dec in Hawaii?*

Trying to pick a time to go ... thinking about airfare from NYC (so avoiding xmas time), and weather, etc. 

What do you think?


----------



## teepeeca (Mar 29, 2011)

We go to Maui or the Big Island, for 3 weeks, starting the last half of October. This year, it will be 3 weeks at Kona Hawaiian resort, starting 21 October.  We did miss last year, though, due to health issues.  Planning to "make up" for the lost time this year. (Retirement is "great") !!!


----------



## krmlaw (Mar 29, 2011)

we are going to go for 2 weeks too! so excited! is oct, nov or dec better? or are they all about the same?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 29, 2011)

I merged your threads - see post #34 for a rainfall graphic, and the other discussion in this thread about the rainy season in Hawaii.

Nov. is the start of the rainy season - I'd go in Oct.  Oct. is off-season, so airfare should be lower, too.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Mar 29, 2011)

krmlaw said:


> we are going to go for 2 weeks too! so excited! is oct, nov or dec better? or are they all about the same?



December is the start of whale season, so early December would give you whales, good exchange availability, low airfares, and an escape from lousy weather.  But YMMV.

Added:  December can be wet on the north coasts of each island.  So be aware of this if you are looking at Princeville (Kauai), Turtle Bay (Oahu), or Kapalua/Napili (Maui).  I assume the same on the Big Island, but have no specific knowledge.


----------



## BevL (Mar 29, 2011)

vacationtime1 said:


> December is the start of whale season, so early December would give you whales, good exchange availability, low airfares, and an escape from lousy weather.  But YMMV.
> 
> Added:  December can be wet on the north coasts of each island.  So be aware of this if you are looking at Princeville (Kauai), Turtle Bay (Oahu), or Kapalua/Napili (Maui).  I assume the same on the Big Island, but have no specific knowledge.



ON the Big Island, Hilo is wet ALL the time, I think they get rain 300 out of 365 days a year there.

Kona is definitely dry but we've gotten showers in January, February - never been there in the summer but I imagine it's wetter than in July.


----------



## krmlaw (Mar 29, 2011)

thanks for merging denise ...


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Apr 23, 2011)

krmlaw said:


> thanks for the input stefa. LO will be 40 months when we go ...and  LO has already been on a plane 16 times   so we have the travelling thing down pretty pat! hes a great traveller, adapts to anything, will sleep anywhere, we really lucked out.  .... i guess my ONLY concern is the flight and time difference, and how that will effect him.
> 
> we've only done an hour time difference before.
> 
> ...



Our son is 3, and has been to Maui twice. He has clear memories, but even more, we have the precious memories of him squealing at whales.  And because of that, I highly recommend December or January. Aside from christmas week, it is a bit slower and the whales are either returning with their 1 year olds (December) or giving birth (January).

Your plan is an excellent one as far as spending the night in CA.


----------



## krmlaw (Apr 23, 2011)

thats great to know - thanks!!

with the LO, should we spend one night in Cali both ways?


----------



## MaeWest (Apr 24, 2011)

*A Few Thoughts on Maui*

When we first started going to Maui with kids, the oldest was 2-1/2 and the youngest 6 months old. We chose the early part of November at first and later, the Dec 1-15 period. Both were dead times on Kaanapali Beach and we could get into any restaurant we wanted with little to no wait. We stayed at the Kaanapali Alii and have for most of our trips to Maui.

Coming from Minneapolis, the trip was also quite long. My advice is to ask a pediatrician for something that will knock the little tyke out for much of the trip. I would like to use it for my 12 yr old now, but he's too smart to take it.

The first time we went as a family was in November 1991 (I had been there twice before, once on our honeymoon). The climate was great, but the wave action in November was fearsome! There were some brave souls that decided to go wave bobbing and a couple of foolish ones who thought body surfing in was a good idea (a college basketball player there for the Maui Classic found out that a crashing wave isn't all that much fun when it separates your shoulder).

The wave bobbing was fun by the way.

As the children got older, we sometimes went in early December, another dead period (Thanksgiving week . . . very, very crowded). We also decided in the early 1990s to take a "nanny." This meant a 2BR condo at the Alii with all expenses paid and $500 for a two week period. We were able to get very nice lifeguards from the neighborhood municipal pool and lucked out with one who went with us three times. YMMV. It allowed us to do so many things, especially at night.

That may not be necessary though. Many people hire a sitter while in Maui.

I cannot begin to tell you how incredible Maui is, especially in the off-season periods when it isn't crowded on Kaanapali Beach and in Lahaina. It's well worth the long trip, IMO, even with children.  Of course, if you can find an A330 and upgrade to first class . . . OMG!

Back to our first trip with children in 1991. We rented a cabana each day, played on the beach and slept in it in the afternoons listening to the waves. It just works on your mind over time.  I'm glad we went in the off season with  the kids (now we have to go in the late summer or over spring break because of school and swimming schedules). Everything was less hectic. We traveled down to Wailea a couple of times when the waves were too fierce in Kaanapali, but otherwise, November 1 to Dec 15th remains my favorite time to go.

Good luck.


----------



## krmlaw (May 3, 2011)

ok - i have on hold Kingsland for thanksgiving week 2012 - is this week a bad week to go b/c of crowds? i think i really want oen week on maui and one kauai, but im going to confirm here i think and get vacation protectiuin, in case the others dont come up in time


----------



## eal (May 3, 2011)

Yes take it!  We are in Hawaii every US Thanksgiving and never find it too crowded - maybe a bit busier than the weeks before and after but still great.


----------



## krmlaw (May 3, 2011)

great - im going to confirm it and buy protection -in case i change my mind about islands.


----------



## krmlaw (Apr 1, 2012)

its a year later - glad i saved this thread!


----------

